# Parent Visa Centre - New Details!



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

This is from the DIAC website - important note re. address for posting offshore applications:

_From 25 May 2009, the Perth Offshore Parents Centre (POPC) will be renamed the Parent Visa Centre (PVC) and will be moving from Level 3, 166 Murray Street, Perth, WA, 6000 to Wellington Central, Level 3, 836 Wellington Street, West Perth, WA, 6005.

Therefore, *from 25 May 2009*, offshore parent visa applications for:
• Parent (Subclass 103) visa
• Contributory Parent (Temporary) (Subclass 173); and
• Contributory Parent (Migrant) (Subclass 143)

*must be posted to post office box:*
Parent Visa Centre
Locked Bag 7
Northbridge WA 6865

*or delivered by courier service to:*
Parent Visa Centre
Wellington Central
Level 3
836 Wellington Street
West Perth WA 6005

*Important note:
Failure to lodge an offshore parent visa application at the new address for PVC, in line with the relevant gazette notice, will mean that no valid offshore parent visa application has been made.*

Forms with design date 03/09 - Addendums added
Addendums will be added to the following forms with design date 03/09 and will be made available from 25 May 2009:
• 47PA – Application for parent to migrate to Australia
• 47PT – Application for migration to Australia by a Contributory Parent (Temporary) or
Contributory Aged Parent (Temporary) visa holder; and
• 1129 – (Booklet 3 – Parent Migration)
Forms with design date 07/09 – New address
Forms 47PA, 47PT and 1129 with design date 07/09 will reflect the new address.

Forms with design date 11/09
It is also anticipated that Forms 47PA, 47PT and 1129 with design date 11/09 will reflect the new name of the centre processing offshore parent visa applications (Parent Visa Centre).
Appropriate changes will also be made to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship website and other information product._


----------

